# First Match



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

Hi there
My pup is in her first show later this month in Jan. She will be 7 months at the time. I have attended a couple of show and go classes that's the extent of my experience with showing. I think there is a lot to it. Not just the grooming, but getting the dog to do that flowing trot across the ring. I know I personally don't have the aptitude to do it. When my breeder asked to handler her in the ring, I jumped at the opportunity. My breeder has been showing goldens since the 70's. 

I have a hunt trainer that also has shown goldens since the 70's. Gwen showed me some tricks to use when showing. She also worked with my girl a bit to get her to stack and move the right way. The more she worked with her the more I knew I was in over my head. Gwen said that normally show puppies are worked with from a very young age for grooming and trotting and stacking. 

So that means my girl will be very green and stands very little chance at her first show.

Are you grooming your dog yourself? I am not, I'm leaving it up to the breeder.
Are you doing and show and go classes to try out your ring skills?
What bait are you using?
I've learned there are so many little details that I need to learn. I thought hunt training was tough!


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

I didn't see this when it was originally posted, but I do a combination of both. Kira and Smooch spent time with a handler while we were on a long vacation, but I will be showing Smooch myself while she is a puppy. I showed Kira as a puppy and she is now waiting until she is more mature and then will go out with a handler. With Smooch the training she received in the weeks she was with the handler has definitely shown, just in working with her before our show next weekend she is already so much better when I stack and move her.  We will see how she does with me and then go from there


----------

